# 2013 "Hell of Hunterdon" announcement email received today



## RJP Diver

Text below. Looks like I might miss HoH again due to travel commitments. Damn...
----------------------------------
OK Boys and Girls, for once we are ahead of schedule in our planning and announcements.

The date for the 2013 Hell of Hunterdon is Saturday March 30th
The date for the 2013 Fools Classic is Saturday April 6th. 

We are not ready to open registration yet, so please save the dates. We expect the HoH to sell out again (it has sold out 3 years in a row), but as a prior participant in our events, we will let you know in advance when reg is opening, to give you an opportunity to register before the first timers. 

We are working on a few improvements and enhancements. We'll be updating the websites over the next few weeks, so the news and details will start flowing shortly. You can also get the latest via our Facebook Page; we are insecure and need your affection, so please "like" us ;-) 

The best news is that River Horse Brewery is supporting the events again. Blatant Commercial: their winter seasonal (Belgian Freeze: Dark Belgian Ale) is on store shelves, but supplies are running thin, so seek it out, while supplies last). 

Best wishes for the New Year and your winter training!

Brian


----------



## NJBiker72

RJP Diver said:


> Text below. Looks like I might miss HoH again due to travel commitments. Damn...
> ----------------------------------
> OK Boys and Girls, for once we are ahead of schedule in our planning and announcements.
> 
> The date for the 2013 Hell of Hunterdon is Saturday March 30th
> The date for the 2013 Fools Classic is Saturday April 6th.
> 
> We are not ready to open registration yet, so please save the dates. We expect the HoH to sell out again (it has sold out 3 years in a row), but as a prior participant in our events, we will let you know in advance when reg is opening, to give you an opportunity to register before the first timers.
> 
> We are working on a few improvements and enhancements. We'll be updating the websites over the next few weeks, so the news and details will start flowing shortly. You can also get the latest via our Facebook Page; we are insecure and need your affection, so please "like" us ;-)
> 
> The best news is that River Horse Brewery is supporting the events again. Blatant Commercial: their winter seasonal (Belgian Freeze: Dark Belgian Ale) is on store shelves, but supplies are running thin, so seek it out, while supplies last).
> 
> Best wishes for the New Year and your winter training!
> 
> Brian


Thanks for the update. Planning on doing this in 2013. Just put in 60 on some rough roads that I could find out here.


----------



## Vibe

Anyone know when registration will open?


----------



## RJP Diver

Vibe said:


> Anyone know when registration will open?


Since Brian runs it, and he didn't say... not likely anyone else would have an informed answer.


----------



## Princeton_Tiger

I've met a couple other riders who told me this is a great ride, so I'm thinking I may go for it. If I can get in some good training miles this winter, I should be able to handle the distance, but I was wondering about the dirt roads. How bad are they? Should I get special tires? Also, I was wondering if anybody has the route. When I go to the Hell of Hunterdon website and click on the course link, I get nothing. 
Thanks, PT.


----------



## robdamanii

I've ridden almost all the roads on teh HoH on 23mm Vittoria Rubino Pros and they're fine. I've also ridden them on 21mm Conti tubulars and they're also fine.

Just inflate to the correct pressure and be smart about picking lines. No worries.


----------



## MrMook

Just signed up for the mailing list. The ride sounds awesome, and I really want to do it, but it's just a few days after my wife's due date (our first child) so I may not be able to swing it without being a total jerk  

Still going to train as if I'm going though.


----------



## NJBiker72

MrMook said:


> Just signed up for the mailing list. The ride sounds awesome, and I really want to do it, but it's just a few days after my wife's due date (our first child) so I may not be able to swing it without being a total jerk
> 
> Still going to train as if I'm going though.


Hate to tell you this but you will not be able to do it.


----------



## AlanE

Princeton_Tiger said:


> I've met a couple other riders who told me this is a great ride, so I'm thinking I may go for it. If I can get in some good training miles this winter, I should be able to handle the distance, but I was wondering about the dirt roads. How bad are they? Should I get special tires? Also, I was wondering if anybody has the route. When I go to the Hell of Hunterdon website and click on the course link, I get nothing.
> Thanks, PT.


PT, I've done HOH every year since its start in 2009. I've used my road bike and swapped out my regular 23mm tires for a set of 28mm Continental Sport tires. They're a bit heavy, but nearly indestructible, and they were cheap (about $15). I find that the wider tires are more stable on the dirt roads, and less fatiguing. HOH isn't a race, so I'm not concerned with being a little bit slower.

In general, the dirt roads on the course aren't too rough, but a lot depends on whether they've recently had any fresh gravel applied. They are best when the gravel has been worn away and you're riding on smooth bare dirt. The dirt sections aren't very hilly, and the few steep sections are generally downhill. There are certainly much more difficult dirt roads in Hunterdon, but they aren't on the course.

The route can be found from the HOH website by clicking on the word "here" from the course page. A nice thing about the course is that it never takes you very far from Lambertville, so it's easy to cut the ride short if you need to.

If you want to do a training ride on some dirt roads, there are lots of nice dirt roads much closer to where you are than Lambertville. Go to NJBikemap.com and check out the Gladstone map.


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> PT, I've done HOH every year since its start in 2009. I've used my road bike and swapped out my regular 23mm tires for a set of 28mm Continental Sport tires. They're a bit heavy, but nearly indestructible, and they were cheap (about $15). I find that the wider tires are more stable on the dirt roads, and less fatiguing. HOH isn't a race, so I'm not concerned with being a little bit slower.
> 
> In general, the dirt roads on the course aren't too rough, but a lot depends on whether they've recently had any fresh gravel applied. They are best when the gravel has been worn away and you're riding on smooth bare dirt. The dirt sections aren't very hilly, and the few steep sections are generally downhill. There are certainly much more difficult dirt roads in Hunterdon, but they aren't on the course.
> 
> The route can be found from the HOH website by clicking on the word "here" from the course page. A nice thing about the course is that it never takes you very far from Lambertville, so it's easy to cut the ride short if you need to.
> 
> If you want to do a training ride on some dirt roads, there are lots of nice dirt roads much closer to where you are than Lambertville. Go to NJBikemap.com and check out the Gladstone map.


On the dirt road side, did Hacklebarney/Pottersville a week ago. Tough dirt road. Looking forward to trying some more out in that area.


----------



## AlanE

NJBiker72 said:


> On the dirt road side, did Hacklebarney/Pottersville a week ago. Tough dirt road.


That's for sure. CRCofA runs their annual St. Patricks Day race on that road. Up Black River to Hacklebarney & down Pottersville. 3 laps. They even refer to it as the dirt road from Hell.


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> That's for sure. CRCofA runs their annual St. Patricks Day race on that road. Up Black River to Hacklebarney & down Pottersville. 3 laps. They even refer to it as the dirt road from Hell.


Mapping out a few more. Knew about that one from an earlier ride where stumbled upon it after doing Black River Road in prep for the Fondo. Being prepared for it was a lot more fun. And I agree on the 28 tires.


----------



## MrMook

NJBiker72 said:


> Hate to tell you this but you will not be able to do it.


I know. Timing just isn't going to work this year. Anything similar to these rides later in the season?


----------



## RJP Diver

MrMook said:


> I know. Timing just isn't going to work this year. Anything similar to these rides later in the season?


Happy to ride the HoH route with you any Saturday or Sunday this spring. (I'll miss HoH as well, due to unavoidable travel.)


----------



## robdamanii

NJBiker72 said:


> On the dirt road side, did Hacklebarney/Pottersville a week ago. Tough dirt road. Looking forward to trying some more out in that area.


How's the road condition? Last time I was up there (maybe back October?) it was pretty awful: potholes, larger gravel, very loose.


----------



## NJBiker72

robdamanii said:


> How's the road condition? Last time I was up there (maybe back October?) it was pretty awful: potholes, larger gravel, very loose.


Pretty rough. Only my second time on it. Seemed better than in August but knowing what to expect and wide tires probably helped too. 
Figure that is good practice. May add Bunn, Long, and McCann next solo trip (not sure I can entice the club to do this stuff). 

The worst road I did that day was Whitebridge. Gravel and wet mud. At some points up to my rims. 

It was like riding through a swamp.


----------



## AlanE

NJBiker72 said:


> The worst road I did that day was Whitebridge. Gravel and wet mud. At some points up to my rims.
> 
> It was like riding through a swamp.


LOL. Good one.


----------



## AlanE

NJBiker72 said:


> (not sure I can entice the club to do this stuff).


Good luck with that. I've scheduled several mostly dirt road rides thru that area with my clubs (MFW & WJW) but never got more than a couple people to show up. 
776-Pluckemin-Bedminster Backroads


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> Good luck with that. I've scheduled several mostly dirt road rides thru that area with my clubs (MFW & WJW) but never got more than a couple people to show up.
> 776-Pluckemin-Bedminster Backroads


Thanks for the map. Larger Cross Road was the one I was forgetting. I know the guys at the LBS are planning on doing HoH but I doubt I would be able to keep up with them. Trying to get myself into shape for the ride though. Winter always seems hard.


----------



## AlanE

*HOH Website has been updated !!!!*



Vibe said:


> Anyone know when registration will open?


The HOH website has been updated. Registration is expected to open the latter part of the second week of January. Woohoo !!!


----------



## RJP Diver

AlanE said:


> The HOH website has been updated. Registration is expected to open the latter part of the second week of January. Woohoo !!!


Not sure I'd say the site has been "updated" really 

They did add these two lines to the top of _last year's_ site, though:

Save the Date: Saturday March 30, 2013
Website will be updated & Registration opens the latter part of the 2nd week of January.


----------



## gpcyclist25

Registration opened a few hours ago. Already 168 registrations, and I think the field is limited to 300. Yeah, I'm doing it again.


----------



## Princeton_Tiger

Thanks for the info. I'm still on the fence as to whether or not I'm going to sign up - not sure if I'll be ready. I found the course map on the website. It looks like a lot of up & down hills of about 200 feet. But like you said, it looks like it's easy to cut the ride short if necessary. It's hard to tell from the map where the dirt roads are. Maybe if things warm up a bit I'll head out that way and check it out, or maybe take the car for a ride out there. BTW, if these aren't the most difficult dirt roads in the county, I'd be curious as to what are, so I can avoid them ;-)
Thanks, PT


----------



## NJBiker72

Registering as soon as I get in the office. 

To Princeton: I was in your shoes last year and by the time I decided it sold out.


----------



## robdamanii

Princeton_Tiger said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm still on the fence as to whether or not I'm going to sign up - not sure if I'll be ready. I found the course map on the website. It looks like a lot of up & down hills of about 200 feet. But like you said, it looks like it's easy to cut the ride short if necessary. It's hard to tell from the map where the dirt roads are. Maybe if things warm up a bit I'll head out that way and check it out, or maybe take the car for a ride out there. BTW, if these aren't the most difficult dirt roads in the county, I'd be curious as to what are, so I can avoid them ;-)
> Thanks, PT


We ride the area weekly. If you want to hook up some weekend and do some recon, that can be arranged for.


----------



## bushpig

I reg'ed for the first time. Looking forward to the ride. Ordered a cassette with a 27 and some 28C Conti 4 Seasons just in case.


----------



## NJBiker72

bushpig said:


> I reg'ed for the first time. Looking forward to the ride. Ordered a cassette with a 27 and some 28C Conti 4 Seasons just in case.


I am signed up. I have 28's on my old bike which is getting the honor of doing this ride.


----------



## RJP Diver

bushpig said:


> I reg'ed for the first time. Looking forward to the ride. Ordered a cassette with a 27 and some 28C Conti 4 Seasons just in case.


Anything more than 25 is overkill. I do much of the unpaved sections of HoH on my typical Saturday route - and do the full HoH route 5-6x a year - on 25's and have never had a problem. Lots of folks ride 23's. Don't forget that >60mi of this ride is on PAVED roads. I'd kick myself for riding 28's on this ride.


----------



## robdamanii

RJP Diver said:


> Anything more than 25 is overkill. I do much of the unpaved sections of HoH on my typical Saturday route - and do the full HoH route 5-6x a year - on 25's and have never had a problem. Lots of folks ride 23's. Don't forget that >60mi of this ride is on PAVED roads. I'd kick myself for riding 28's on this ride.


Agree. 28s are hugely overkill and grossly unnecessary. This isn't Paris Roubaix.


----------



## RJP Diver

robdamanii said:


> Agree. 28s are hugely overkill and grossly unnecessary. This isn't Paris Roubaix.


And Rob's one of those guys who I've ridden much of the route with on 23's... (I think you and Beth rode 23's when we did the "Ah, What The Heck" of Hunterdon back in the Spring?)


----------



## robdamanii

RJP Diver said:


> And Rob's one of those guys who I've ridden much of the route with on 23's... (I think you and Beth rode 23's when we did the "Ah, What The Heck" of Hunterdon back in the Spring?)


Correct. 23s on standard width rims. I'm actually still riding 23s on many of the same roads every week. I've even gotten away with 21mm tubulars on some of those roads.


----------



## AlanE

robdamanii said:


> This isn't Paris Roubaix.


No, it isn't. It's not even a race at all, not that some people don't try to turn it into one. 

I've done HOH 4 times with 28's. In fact, it's the same set of tires, and I'll use them again this year. I was definitely glad I had them last year when the conditions were a mess. Sure, they're a little bit heavier and slower, but to say they're "hugely overkill and grossly unnecessary" is just a bit of an exaggeration, don't ya think? But to each his own. 

That being said, I would definitely recommend bringing at least 2 tubes. I always see a lot of people getting flats on this ride.


----------



## AlanE

Princeton_Tiger said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm still on the fence as to whether or not I'm going to sign up - not sure if I'll be ready. I found the course map on the website. It looks like a lot of up & down hills of about 200 feet. But like you said, it looks like it's easy to cut the ride short if necessary. It's hard to tell from the map where the dirt roads are. Maybe if things warm up a bit I'll head out that way and check it out, or maybe take the car for a ride out there. BTW, if these aren't the most difficult dirt roads in the county, I'd be curious as to what are, so I can avoid them ;-)
> Thanks, PT


PT, don't sit on the fence too long. Registration is already up to 345 as of this morning and the cutoff is 500.

If you want to get a sense of what the dirt roads are like, you can check out some helmet-cam videos I made a couple years ago. Go onto YouTube and search "Hell of Hunterdon". There are 8 parts that capture some of the dirt sections, mostly the descents, but a couple uphill sections as well.

The most difficult dirt roads in Hunterdon? I'd have to say Goritz Road is the toughest, at least in terms of being a difficult climb. It's about a mile of 10%. Nearby Dennis Road is quite nasty also. They're in the NW section of the county.


----------



## Princeton_Tiger

Cool videos. Thanks.


----------



## robdamanii

AlanE said:


> No, it isn't. It's not even a race at all, not that some people don't try to turn it into one.
> 
> I've done HOH 4 times with 28's. In fact, it's the same set of tires, and I'll use them again this year. I was definitely glad I had them last year when the conditions were a mess. Sure, they're a little bit heavier and slower, but to say they're "hugely overkill and grossly unnecessary" is just a bit of an exaggeration, don't ya think? But to each his own.
> 
> That being said, I would definitely recommend bringing at least 2 tubes. I always see a lot of people getting flats on this ride.


28's are overkill for anything except large cobbles and baseball sized gravel, IMO, but YMMV. That, and I can't fit 28s on my 585 anyway.

I may go tubulars for HoH.


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> No, it isn't. It's not even a race at all, not that some people don't try to turn it into one.
> 
> I've done HOH 4 times with 28's. In fact, it's the same set of tires, and I'll use them again this year. I was definitely glad I had them last year when the conditions were a mess. Sure, they're a little bit heavier and slower, but to say they're "hugely overkill and grossly unnecessary" is just a bit of an exaggeration, don't ya think? But to each his own.
> 
> That being said, I would definitely recommend bringing at least 2 tubes. I always see a lot of people getting flats on this ride.


I like the confidence of the 28s but i definitely feel slower. Dropped by some guys today that normally wouldn't. Riding this bike with these tires through HoH. Looking forward to April 1.


----------



## NJBiker72

robdamanii said:


> 28's are overkill for anything except large cobbles and baseball sized gravel, IMO, but YMMV. That, and I can't fit 28s on my 585 anyway.
> 
> I may go tubulars for HoH.



I am curious. In your opinion, how much of a speed/effort penalty is there in running 28s over 25s? 

I guess the second penalty is with 25's I could run my Tarmac not my Secteur. But it does give me an excuse for an extra bike.


----------



## robdamanii

NJBiker72 said:


> I am curious. In your opinion, how much of a speed/effort penalty is there in running 28s over 25s?
> 
> I guess the second penalty is with 25's I could run my Tarmac not my Secteur. But it does give me an excuse for an extra bike.


I don't know what the speed/effort penalty is. I feel slower, and it just feels mushy and squishy. Not a feeling I want when I'm riding a lively feeling frame.


----------



## NJBiker72

Did anyone else here register?


----------



## robdamanii

NJBiker72 said:


> Did anyone else here register?


Yup. 5


----------



## AlanE

I'm in. As of this posting, registration is almost full - 488 out of 500. I was impressed with the number of city folk that registered. Must be over 100 from NYC & Philly.

I would hope, that since everyone registered well in advance, they would have "goody bags" for everyone, not just the first 300 that arrive. Not that the goody bags in the past were all that special, but still ...


----------



## manroger4

Hello you, I'm a new member here.
Nice to meet you. 
I like to participate in the forum because that's where my support for a lot in my life.
See you again.


----------



## AlanE

FYI - Saw an announcement today that they are opening another 60 spots for HOH

update: as of this am(2/21), only 6 spots left. Parking in Lambertville is going to be a challenge.


----------



## ridenfish39

I did it a couple of years ago, park at the Bowman's Wildflower Preserve in Pa and pedal over. It's about 2 1/2 miles south of the bridge in New Hope. 
I flatted 3 times on Conti GP 4000 in 25c, but they just recovered the roads in big chunks of paving stone.


----------



## thegock

Long range weather forecast for next week continues cooler than average. Can't be worse than last year for HoH, tho.


----------



## AlanE

thegock said:


> Long range weather forecast for next week continues cooler than average. Can't be worse than last year for HoH, tho.


Yeah, last year was pretty bad, but it can always be worse. Don't jinx it.


----------



## NJBiker72

50+ sounds pretty nice. Little chilly at the start but improving.


----------



## robdamanii

The emails going out from the organizer are kind of...dickish.

There's not that much organizational BS for a huge event like Battenkill, and it sounds like this guy is trying to suck the fun out of what should be a "fun ride".

The bit about yelling at other people riding on any of the route's roads is asinine.


----------



## NJBiker72

robdamanii said:


> The emails going out from the organizer are kind of...dickish.
> 
> There's not that much organizational BS for a huge event like Battenkill, and it sounds like this guy is trying to suck the fun out of what should be a "fun ride".
> 
> The bit about yelling at other people riding on any of the route's roads is asinine.


I did not take it so much as yelling at anyone who happens to be riding some of the roads, more, yelling or reporting someone who is riding the route without signing up. a legitimate concern given the demand and quick sell out of this event.


----------



## AlanE

I like how Brian was trying to impress us by mentioning that he had to turn away some current national champs. These are public roads so anyone can ride the route, and as long as they don't take advantage of the amenities, who cares. It's not my job to police the ride, but if I see an unregistered rider in a Stars_and_Stripes jersey, I'm jamming my pump in their front wheel.

I actually thought the email about not littering was kind of "dickish". Maybe Brian was just trying to establish the basis for a pre-existing condition in case he gets any complaints.


----------



## Bee-an-key

Let's see, Lambertville area on the first nice weekend of the year, there will be hundreds of riders out on the roads. They are the locals and if they mix in or ride along, no big deal, just don't feed them. I think the emails about the limit, the littering, etc is a fine message, but the tone seems wrong. We get it, not many people registering for an early season 80 mile ride with dirt, unadvertised but word of mouth driven, will not understand the concerns. Nobody wants the organizers/towns to have issues, but don't treat us like kids.


----------



## robdamanii

Bee-an-key said:


> Let's see, Lambertville area on the first nice weekend of the year, there will be hundreds of riders out on the roads. They are the locals and if they mix in or ride along, no big deal, just don't feed them. I think the emails about the limit, the littering, etc is a fine message, but the tone seems wrong. We get it, not many people registering for an early season 80 mile ride with dirt, unadvertised but word of mouth driven, will not understand the concerns. Nobody wants the organizers/towns to have issues, but don't treat us like kids.


Exactly. We're adults and this isn't a UCI sanctioned race.


----------



## AlanE

Well I have to rescind my comment about the dickishness of the email concerning littering. It was pretty appalling to see so many GU packets strewn about on the road.

Otherwise,HOH2013 was a great ride. We couldn't have asked for better weather. And other than a dropped chain and a minor water bottle mishap, I got thru unscathed - but there were a lot of other riders getting flats, which was to be expected. Saw on rider take a spill when he touched wheels, but it was on a slow uphill and he seemed to be OK.


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> Well I have to rescind my comment about the dickishness of the email concerning littering. It was pretty appalling to see so many GU packets strewn about on the road.
> 
> Otherwise,HOH2013 was a great ride. We couldn't have asked for better weather. And other than a dropped chain and a minor water bottle mishap, I got thru unscathed - but there were a lot of other riders getting flats, which was to be expected. Saw on rider take a spill when he touched wheels, but it was on a slow uphill and he seemed to be OK.


Agree. Great ride. Lots of Gu, Hammer Gel, Water bottles, cages, tubes along the rode. 

Brutal but great. 

Thinking Fool's Classic next year.


----------



## robdamanii

AlanE said:


> Well I have to rescind my comment about the dickishness of the email concerning littering. It was pretty appalling to see so many GU packets strewn about on the road.
> 
> Otherwise,HOH2013 was a great ride. We couldn't have asked for better weather. And other than a dropped chain and a minor water bottle mishap, I got thru unscathed - but there were a lot of other riders getting flats, which was to be expected. Saw on rider take a spill when he touched wheels, but it was on a slow uphill and he seemed to be OK.


Yeah, there was a lot of wrappers out there (a lot of lost items as well, maybe from being dropped out of pockets.)

I saw one of the Siggi's/NYvelocity guys go down and slide/tumble while making a sharp left onto one of the pave sections. He was ok though.

The number of flats was incredible. Tubulars FTW.


----------



## robdamanii

Oh, and the "post ride party" food was disgusting. Overcooked pasta and canned, un-seasoned tomato sauce. Epic fail.

The beer was good though.


----------



## bushpig

The beer was awesome. The pasta not so much. I ended up with front flat and hooked a faster rider up with my other spare toob. A little bit of nervousness about another flat, but happily it didn't happen. I'd go toobulars next year.


----------



## robdamanii

bushpig said:


> The beer was awesome. The pasta not so much. I ended up with front flat and hooked a faster rider up with my other spare toob. A little bit of nervousness about another flat, but happily it didn't happen. I'd go toobulars next year.


Wish I had know, we could have had a "meet the RBR crew" at the finish.


----------



## NJBiker72

robdamanii said:


> Wish I had know, we could have had a "meet the RBR crew" at the finish.


There were probably quite a few of us there. I only recognized one who does not post here often.


----------



## robdamanii

NJBiker72 said:


> There were probably quite a few of us there. I only recognized one who does not post here often.


AlanE?

I saw him several times.


----------



## NJBiker72

robdamanii said:


> AlanE?
> 
> I saw him several times.


No. I have not seen this person post here in awhile and not sure if he cares to, so will not mention names. 

Would not recognize most posters here, but who knows. After Fondo realized that one of the guys in my club was posting here.


----------



## RJP Diver

NJBiker72 said:


> No. I have not seen this person post here in awhile and not sure if he cares to, so will not mention names.
> 
> Would not recognize most posters here, but who knows. After Fondo realized that one of the guys in my club was posting here.


Wish I could have made it this year, but was in Antigua until last night.

Hope everyone had a great ride - I might do the route next weekend.


----------



## AlanE

RJP Diver said:


> I might do the route next weekend.


RJP, Still time to register for the Fools Classic.


----------



## AlanE

NJBiker72 said:


> No. I have not seen this person post here in awhile and not sure if he cares to, so will not mention names.
> 
> Would not recognize most posters here, but who knows. After Fondo realized that one of the guys in my club was posting here.


Were you the guy calling out to me: "On Your Left!!!" ? That would narrow it down to a couple hundred riders.


----------



## NJBiker72

AlanE said:


> Were you the guy calling out to me: "On Your Left!!!" ? That would narrow it down to a couple hundred riders.


No. I did not have to call that out as much as i would have liked. Really feeling it today.


----------



## jsedlak

RJP Diver said:


> I might do the route next weekend.


Are you sure you can do that without paying?


----------



## AlanE

New HOH video on Youtube. Great soundtrack. 

Some nice bike handling at the very start, & around the 6:30 mark the camerman seems to have developed some sort of fixation.

2013 L'enfer d'Hunterdon (Hell of Hunterdon) - YouTube


----------



## RJP Diver

AlanE said:


> ...around the 6:30 mark the camerman seems to have developed some sort of fixation.


That couple looks vaguely familiar...


----------



## RJP Diver

jsedlak said:


> Are you sure you can do that without paying?


Have done it several times. Trust me... I'll be paying!


----------



## robdamanii

RJP Diver said:


> That couple looks vaguely familiar...


Just looks like a coupla butts to me...


----------



## thegock

Wait...they had food?


----------



## thegock

There were twice as many flats last year.

I ran Conti 4000 at 105 R and 100 F both years and was lucky.





robdamanii said:


> Yeah, there was a lot of wrappers out there (a lot of lost items as well, maybe from being dropped out of pockets.)
> 
> I saw one of the Siggi's/NYvelocity guys go down and slide/tumble while making a sharp left onto one of the pave sections. He was ok though.
> 
> The number of flats was incredible. Tubulars FTW.


----------



## robdamanii

thegock said:


> Wait...they had food?


Limp overcooked pasta and canned tomato sauce. Blech.


----------



## RJP Diver

robdamanii said:


> Just looks like a coupla butts to me...


The butts weren't terribly differentiating, but the woman's left foot/cleat positioning looked familiar...


----------



## climbingcue

I had a pretty ruff day for the HOH, I got 3 rear flat tires and the last flat also blew out the side wall of my tire. Thank you to SRAM Neutral support for the last change, the put a new tube and tire on my bike so I could finish. If I do it again I will use 25mm tires for sure. It was tons of fun when I was not on the side of the road with a flat tire. Here is my ride data.


----------



## Terex

AlanE said:


> New HOH video on Youtube. Great soundtrack.
> 
> Some nice bike handling at the very start, & around the 6:30 mark the camerman seems to have developed some sort of fixation.
> 
> 2013 L'enfer d'Hunterdon (Hell of Hunterdon) - YouTube


Sad they missed my house just before 9:34.  If I'd been around, I would have sat at the end of my driveway and waved. Looked like a fairly nice day.


----------



## AlanE

Terex, did you notice Joe F. at around 1:50 ? I was trailing him by a few yards but never got into camera view.

Any plans to be in NJ in the near future?


----------

